# Software de Diseño Electromagnetico



## Pedro Emilio (May 3, 2008)

Saludos a todos, estoy trabajando en un un proyecto que involucra electroimanes y quiero saber donde se puede conseguir software como el COSMOSEM o el OPERA, de forma gratuita para simular campos electromagneticos.

De antemano gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 3, 2008)

Que tal este, hay una version student y ejemplos
http://www.quickfield.com/features.htm


----------



## Pedro Emilio (May 4, 2008)

Saludos TIOPEPE123,

Gracias, se ve bueno, lo estoy bajando en este momento, espero sea tan bueno como se ve.

Si sabes de otro o de los que señale anteriormente me informaciónrmas, por favor.

Gracias.


----------

